# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pomoć-kako naručujete?

## sade_74

naručila bih pelenice i još što-šta sa stranice mothereasy.uk problem je što pod "billing address" u izborniku za državu imaju hrvatsku, a pod "delivery ad." nema hrvatske. možete mi pomoći kako da to riješim?
 :? a i baš mi je nekako hitno...

----------


## kahna

Pošalji im mail.
Cure (a i ja) su uvijek riješavale te neke "pojedinosti" i probleme preko maila.

----------


## sade_74

tnx na odgovoru   :Smile:  . znam da sam napisala pitanje z-brda-z-dola pa sam mislila da mi neće nitko ni respondirati. poslala sam im jučer mail i sad  :Cekam: 
inače, ovako se zove stranica www.earthlets.co.uk  :Zaljubljen:  pa ak je netko naručivao...

----------


## sade_74

...i već mi se javili, baš sam se iznenadila brzinom  :shock: . potvrdit će mi još slijedeći tjedan jel ipak moguće dostaviti u Cro, pa ajte cure pogledajte ovu  kjut   stranicu, pa ako nas ima više zainteresiranih možda otvore novo tržište na balkanu   :Wink:  . inače, slovencima šalju   :Mad:   :Nope:

----------


## kahna

Gle, ovdje ti je origigi njihova stranica u kanadi pa škicni i usporedi cijene i poštarinu.
Imaju i introductory offer - jako povoljno i zgodo za vidjeti kako pelenice ustvari izgledaju.

I jedan savjet, nemoj previše naručivati ako niste isprobali te pelene.
Jako su nahvaljene i stvarno ok pelene, ali nama npr. nisu odgovarale krojem   :Sad:  

I da, evo link:
https://intshop.motherease.com/shopd...categories.asp

----------


## sade_74

tnk, sad ću temeljito pregledati site. 
ma, ja sam između ostalog htijela naručiti i jednu igračku (poveću), pa sve uđuture naručiti, mđtm, igračku sam našla  (jedva) na jednom drugom uk situ, doduše skuplju za skoro 10 funti, ali barem rade dostavu u Cro, jedni od rijetkih engleza  :/ 
kahna, jel imaš iskustva , da li je jeftinije naručivati iz amerike (kanade, whatever) ili iz europe (konkretnije v.britanije) ?
ovoj igrački cijena je cca 40 funti a delivery costs će biti oko 30 funti. meni je to malo too much, ali to će nam prijatelji kupiti za babinje   :Grin:

----------


## Mirtica

> kahna, jel imaš iskustva , da li je jeftinije naručivati iz amerike (kanade, whatever) ili iz europe (konkretnije v.britanije) ?
> ovoj igrački cijena je cca 40 funti a delivery costs će biti oko 30 funti. meni je to malo too much, ali to će nam prijatelji kupiti za babinje


Moje iskustvo s naručivanjem je negativno. Naručila sam robu u vrijednosti 350kn i poštarina je bila oko 130 kn. Na carini su mi cijeli iznos ocarinili i platila sam 200 kn.... dakle, poštarina i carina skoro kao i artikl..... Pitala sam zašto plaćam carinu na poštansku markicu, a žena mi kaže da ne zna... takav je propis i gotovo....
Carina se plaća na sve iznad 300 kn.   :Mad:

----------


## kahna

Mirtica, a i sandra.deri ja sam naručivala većinom sa provjerenih stranica (cure sa foruma) i pošiljaoci znaju za nas ih 
Hr pa nikada ne pišu stvarnu vrijednost na pakete, a i javila bi im se mailom i zamolila da ne pišu stvarnu vrijednost i uvijek su mi izašli u susret.

I da, mislim da je povoljnije iz USA i Kanade nego iz UK. (to je moje mišljenje, treba vidjeti).
Prosurfaj malo po pdf-u o pelenama i puno ćeš naći, samo treba vremena   :Grin: 

pogledaj:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5302739 (trenutno nema ništa, ali bit će)
Muttaqin baš imaju akciju freeship   :Wink:   (skupe ali vrijede)
Bella bottoms
Swaddlebees

Malo na brzinu pa škicajte.   :Kiss:  

I da, iz hr:
Roda webshop
http://www.flafi-platnene-pelene.com/webshop/

----------

